# LL Bean Norwegian Now Available By Call-In Order



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

That was $129 (plus shipping) that I wasn't planning on spending until next month. I've never been so excited about a sweater in my life. Thanks to chiamdream for posting the heads up in the norwegian thread from a few years ago.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I sold one of the original ones once. Those things are _heavy_. You'd better pray for a cold winter in Memphis!


----------



## Chaps (Feb 27, 2006)

*Today...*

Mine showed up in the mail today and is heavy like the old ones and made in Norway.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I actually wore mine today, but $129?!

I'm glad I picked one up off the exchange for $35

Enjoy wearing.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking forward to your impressions - I'm tempted myself.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Hiya Norge!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

AlanC said:


> I sold one of the original ones once. Those things are _heavy_. You'd better pray for a cold winter in Memphis!


Well I keep hearing that that's going to be the case. Normally, I hate cold weather, but for this I can make an exception.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

My vintage one will be called out of storage any day now. Last I recall, it's still as good as new.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm excited for the new one as it's supposed to be 100% wool. 

A new more size appropriate pair of bean boots is in my future as well, perhaps a double order is in the cards.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I will say that the $129 would normally be too much for me for a sweater, but this isn't just any sweater. Besides, the fit is supposed to be slimmer than the original one and I think the original would be too roomy for my liking. It'll be interesting to see what other people think of it. You should see the looks that my Bean Boots draw. You'd think I was wearing actual ducks on my feet. Oh well, I dress for myself and myself alone. I know better than those people, anyway.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I just can't bring myself to like this sweater, especially at that price. Over the weekend I was in a store that sold Swedish, Norwegian and Austrian clothes (I almost bought a nice pair of lederhosen) and they had a sweater similar to the Bean one, but at about half the price. The one they had was just way too heavy, I couldn't see myself wearing it more than once after suffering & sweating all day long.

Brian


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Memphis88 said:


> I will say that the $129 would normally be too much for me for a sweater, but this isn't just any sweater. Besides, the fit is supposed to be slimmer than the original one and I think the original would be too roomy for my liking. It'll be interesting to see what other people think of it. You should see the looks that my Bean Boots draw. You'd think I was wearing actual ducks on my feet. Oh well, I dress for myself and myself alone. I know better than those people, anyway.


Saw about five male students on campus today with bean boots and at least fifty percent of the women with the new fashionable Wellingtons (lots with emblematic critters on them). I think I'll go put on my bean boots just for the heck of it :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> Does anyone have a link?


A link to what, L. L. Bean? In the address bar type in llbean then hit ENTER while holding down CONTROL. I'm from Maine, L. L. Bean is on our speed dials.​


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> Saw about five male students on campus today with bean boots and at least fifty percent of the women with the new fashionable Wellingtons (lots with emblematic critters on them). I think I'll go put on my bean boots just for the heck of it :icon_smile_big:


Count me in as a college student in Bean boots...I'm wearing mine in the library at the moment. Terrible weather here lately.

I am excited to hear that they're selling the sweater again. The only bad part is that it looks like Ramen noodles for me over the next couple of weeks!

Michael


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> Does anyone have a link?


Well, the sweater isn't up on the website yet, but here are a couple of links about the new one. The first one is from Valet and the second is from A Restless Transplant.

https://www.valetmag.com/the-mix/081909.php/

https://restlesstransplant.blogspot.com/2009/05/ll-bean-norwegian-sweaters-back-for.html


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Saw about five male students on campus today with bean boots and at least fifty percent of the women with the new fashionable Wellingtons (lots with emblematic critters on them). I think I'll go put on my bean boots just for the heck of it :icon_smile_big:


I'm obviously just at the wrong school. To be honest, I don't remember ever seeing a pair around here.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone know what the product code is?


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

It's 59266.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> A link to what, L. L. Bean? In the address bar type in llbean then hit ENTER while holding down CONTROL. I'm from Maine, L. L. Bean is on our speed dials.​


A link to the sweater. I cannot find it on the website.


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

I just ordered mine. It is supposed to be here tuesday of next week and I cant wait. After a cold snap in NYC i am all set.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> A link to the sweater. I cannot find it on the website.


Check out the the post I made in response to your link request. The sweater isn't up online, yet. If you look at that post you will see a couple links with pictures/descriptions of the new sweater.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

This is GREAT news! My original Bean sweater was...um...taken many years ago. I was in the Bentley Library at the Univ. of Michigan where I had taken it off.

$129 is a bit steep, but considering that the sweater will outlast me, this is a worthy investment.

The past few days, in Michigan, have definitely been sweater weather days.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Just ordered one! Fortunately, they had my size- Medium. It will arrive next week.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Someone post pics of their's when it arrives.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Someone post pics of their's when it arrives.


I shall do so. I am looking forward to the "new" 100% wool construction of the sweater with hopes that it will "breathe" better than the original. As other posters have written, the fit is supposed to be a tad slimmer than the original. And, I am glad that Bean is using the original maker.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I just bit the bullet and ordered one...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> Someone post pics of their's when it arrives.


Yes please, I am interested to see it.

I have a vintage 80s one that I like very much. They seem to run small [the old ones] cause I have a L when I normally wear a M.


----------



## CMC (Aug 22, 2006)

Chance for a free one:


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just got mine today. It's bigger than I thought it'd be, given the talk of a slimmed down version. It's really bigger than I would normally like. If it were any other sweater I would likely return it. But it's not and I won't. I need to gain some weight, anyway. 

It does sort of bow out at the sides, though. Is that normal?


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Do I remember from another thread that you are on the very slight side? 

I'm hoping it's got some taper to it, but not super tight. 

Where does it bow out? Sweaters shouldn't be skin tight, IMO. A little fluff is fine.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yup, 5'8 and 125 lbs.

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Too big all around I'd say. Is that a small? If not I'd definitely trade down a size...


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Just got mine today. It's bigger than I thought it'd be, given the talk of a slimmed down version. It's really bigger than I would normally like. If it were any other sweater I would likely return it. But it's not and I won't. I need to gain some weight, anyway.
> 
> It does sort of bow out at the sides, though. Is that normal?


What size did you order?

My sweater arrived today, also. 100% wool. No rayon as the sweaters of old had. This is definitely a sweater for COLD weather--very cold. Wouldn't you know, today is the warmest day that we've had in weeks. (Nearly 60 degrees.) I certainly could have used this sweater last week! This is a sweater for outdoor wear. It will be definitely a great sweater to wear in the biting cold wind.

Even though it is 100% wool, the label says "dry clean only".

I ordered a medium, and it is very roomy. I have a 39 inch chest and a 32 inch waist. 5' 7" and 140 lbs. I wonder if I could have gotten by with a small? The sweater is roomy--maybe overly so.

A beautiful sweater that will last a long, long time.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really interested in this sweater. I am going to have to give LL a call.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I typed 5'8 up there, but I meant 5'6. It's a small so I can't size down any more. I'm really not sure what to do. It's too big, but I have been wanting one of these things for a long time. I really don't know why people are calling this a slimmed down update unless the older ones were just gigantic.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Memphis,
I agree, it doesn't seem all that slimmed down to me.
Do they sell women's sizes in this new one? No guarantee, but I know in the old bean sweaters of this type the women's sizes are just one down from the men's. i.e. a women's medium is a men's small etc.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

To Memphis 88:

Unlike a regular sweater, these sweaters are meant to be a bit more loose fitting. Almost shapeless. That is part of the natural warming system. If it was too snug, you would sweat to death. But, from your picture, the sweater seems much too large. For a comparison, check out the Guernsey sweater. They all are a bit billowy and meant to be worn "all the way down" below the waist. https://www.guernseyknitwear.co.uk/

My medium seems like a large to me; I'm considering downsizing to a small.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Memphis,
> I agree, it doesn't seem all that slimmed down to me.
> Do they sell women's sizes in this new one? No guarantee, but I know in the old bean sweaters of this type the women's sizes are just one down from the men's. i.e. a women's medium is a men's small etc.


I'm gonna call today and see if there is any difference between the men's and women's other than sizing. If not, I'll exchang it for a women's.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. I'm going to wait and see whether anyone figures out a reasonable fit before pulling the trigger. Keep those reviews coming!


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

My size medium should arrive tomorrow. I'll try to get pictures up tomorrow night...hopefully it won't require an exchange.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I called Bean and they said that they don't have any plans to make the Norwegian in women's or children's sizes. Looks like I'll need to gain a few pounds.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> I called Bean and they said that they don't have any plans to make the Norwegian in women's or children's sizes. Looks like I'll need to gain a few pounds.


This is always dangerous to propose, but perhaps you could shrink the sweater. It is always going be a roomy, boxy sweater, but maybe it would be less so.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

If I knew of a way to do it safely so that I knew it wouldn't shrink TOO much I would try it. But, given the cost of the sweater, I think it'd be too risky.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Dissenting opinion here, Memphis88. I think the sweater looks great. 

Keep in mind that not everyone in real life is going to examining your abdomen with your head and legs cut off. Most people will be looking at you from eye level or above and not from the angle you've chosen for these pictures.

I wouldn't mess with the sweater; keep it and be happy


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

Good Morning! Please forgive me for just now making my first post after several weeks of "lurking" around your great forum and without a proper introduction, but I really wanted to chime in on this particular thread. A couple of years ago I began my own quest to replace my 25+ year old LLB Norwegian sweater with a much larger size (unfortunately). I had come across mine, a men's large, while digging through some boxes looking for some old ski clothes and remembered how warm this particular sweater was, needing little layering underneath probably because of the dense weave and fit/design. Of course, given my luck, I couldn't even get the darn thing over my head now! 

It was actually while searching the net for a replacement (the second time around - just a few weeks ago - as the first yielded few results) that I learned of AAAC. I was thrilled to find out that LLB was bringing the sweater back! As soon as I read one of the posts indicating that it could be had by phone order, I started dialing and, as of yesterday, it arrived - this time an XXL but virtually identical to the original I still have as I couldn't bear to toss it!

The fit questions and comments posted in this thread are what prompted me to post. The sweater is cut, in my opinion, exactly like the original. It does not appear trimmed down at all! In fact, if my memory serves me, my new version fits the same as when I received the large several years and pounds ago! Memphis88, I wouldn't exchange your new sweater. It appears to fit just the way it is supposed to. Remember, its not a fine gauge merino or cashmere. It is a bulky, real-world, work garment - a throwback to the days before gore-tex and poly-fleece! One of the earlier comments is spot-on in that the relative looseness around the torso is meant to help generate and trap body heat, and boy does it - this is one warm sweater. 

Then again, maybe I am also suggesting this to you so that, years from now when middle-age spread begins rearing its ugly head, you won't become obsessed with replacing what I'm sure will become, once again, a well-loved and hard to find classic.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't quite make out whether the shoulders are too big or the right size on Memphis88 (they look a little bunched up). I think I'd be fine with a loose fit as long as the shoulders and sleeves were right. I'm also 5" taller and 50 lbs. heavier, so I might have an easier time filling one of these out. If anyone would care to post shoulder/sleeve measurements of a small or a medium, I'd really appreciate it. 

I see one of the new in my future, so I'll probably add a Norwegian sweater to the order just to give it a shot.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

For anyone who is interested, here are some measurements of the MEDIUM:

Arm length: 33 inches
Width from under the arms to the waist: 22 inches
Length from the center of the collar to the waist: 25

This "new" version is definitely the same as the original; it is not trimmer. The only difference is that the new version is 100% wool which I think is a plus.

As hsc89 stated, this sweater is a "throwback" to the days before fleece and gore-tex. One will not need many layers under this sweater to keep warm--even in the worst days of winter.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Now available online...



I still have mine from my days at Cornell. Glad I won't have to fork over $129 for one now!


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

The website states that the sweater can be hand washed or dry cleaned. The label on the sweater reads "dry clean only". Of course, being that it is 100% wool, the sweater can be hand washed.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

It's kinda' heartwarming to see it back on-line. 

I remember saving up for one when I was 14. Got it delivered in July and pulled it out throughout summer in anticpation of wearing it in the upcoming fall - that was when I lived in NJ. There aren't too many days in the year when it can really be worn comfortably in Atlanta. It was a very tightly knit and warm sweater.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

The picture of it online looks a whole hell of a lot slimmer than mine does.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Not to complicate things, but here is my vintage one...tagged as size L. It is Made in Norway, 80% wool, 20% rayon and it looks like mid 80s to me. I am 5'10" 170 lbs and I usually wear a size 40R or a M. But in this the L fits me, a M would be too small.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Tonight, I had an opportunity to put the sweater to the test. The temperature was in the upper 30s with a moderate wind with rain sprinkles. With just a button down shirt, wool cap, and mittens, the sweater kept me warm as toast and protected me from the brutal wind. The roominess allows for complete freedom of movement. I like the 100% wool feel as opposed to the old wool/rayon knit.

No Indian Summer in Michigan this year!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

stcolumba said:


> For anyone who is interested, here are some measurements of the MEDIUM:
> 
> Arm length: 33 inches
> Width from under the arms to the waist: 22 inches
> ...


If you lay it flat and measure from one side of the waist to the other how many inches is it? In other words, how many inches wide is the body of the sweater? Is that what you mean by the second measurement?


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> If you lay it flat and measure from one side of the waist to the other how many inches is it? In other words, how many inches wide is the body of the sweater? Is that what you mean by the second measurement?


Yes. As it lays flat, the measurement across the body of the sweater is 22 inches.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's exactly what my small measured. I think I'm going to see if they'll send me another small.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

These are nice sweaters (I have two that I've picked up on the exchange thread) but I wouldn't pay $129 for one. The original version of this sweater runs extremely small -- someone Memphis' size would need a medium. I cannot imagine that the newer version would be "slimmed down" -- if anything, they probably are slightly roomier than the original.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I got mine last night. It's cut like a square, straight down from the pits. I love it. It's scratchy as hell and looks fantastic. 

Pics to come.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Ha, fantastic. Sounds like an heirloom piece.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> That's exactly what my small measured. I think I'm going to see if they'll send me another small.


For what it is worth, I measured my MEDIUM Barbour cable weave fisherman's sweater which is a very big sweater. The measurements are the same as the LL Bean Norwegian. The Norwegian, of course, is much lighter than the Barbour.

My old Norwegian, which was stolen in a university library where I had left it on a chair, was the same size as this "newer" version. (This was several years ago, and I lamented the loss of that sweater as it was one of my favorites.)

Maybe it is my imagination, but I detect a difference between the new all wool sweater and the old wool/rayon blend. I'm sure it "breathes" better.

Don't leave these sweaters lying about. They will be snatched!

I wonder if you received a Medium rather than a Small?


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

My humble attempt to provide some photos:


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

^ Looks good. Bean is sending me another small so I can compare to the one that I already have. We shall see.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

On Saturday, I put the sweater to another major test. As weather conditions worsened, I changed my plans as to what to wear at the Michigan/ Penn State game and opted to wear the Norwegian under my trusty LL Bean storm parka shell. It was a cold, rainy, and miserable afternoon--made so, more, by the humiliating defeat handed to us by JoePa and the Nittany Lions. (Congrats to all Nittany Lion fans.) While all my friends were freezing, I was comfortably warm and dry. This IS an expensive sweater, but I prefer to think of it as an essential for the winter months. And in Michigan, winter will be coming early! After going several years without the Norwegian, I am grateful to have one to wear once more.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*$129 A GREAT Price*

For a HEAVY weight 100% wool sweater made in Norway that's a GREAT price. AS far as the pattern goes its conservative & not a typical Norwegian ski sweater pattern (Dale of Norway) where you'll being paying a LOT more than $129.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

stcolumba said:


> For anyone who is interested, here are some measurements of the MEDIUM:
> 
> Arm length: 33 inches
> Width from under the arms to the waist: 22 inches
> ...


I have had an opportunity to measure a SMALL Norwegian sweater:
Arm length: 32 inches
Width across the sweater when laid flat--just below the arms: 20 inches
Length from the center of the collar to the waist: 24

So, the SMALL is definitely not as big as the MEDIUM. When I tried on the small, it fit just fine. It was not baggy. I am not that tall or big: 5'7", 143 lbs, 39 inch chest.


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

I got mine the other day...I never got one when I was in jr. high and I had regretted it. I usually wear trim fit oxfords and such...so
I got a medium and it runs on the large size just as the previous pictures show.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I have one on order, but if these run large then methinks it will need to be exchanged...


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got mine... it does not run large. It seems to fit like their shetland sweaters from a sizing perspective.

I'm at the large end of a medium or the small end of a large. I got a medium and it fits fine without being baggy.

My advice to those who find it baggy: pie, preferably ala mode.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

gar1013 said:


> Just got mine... it does not run large. ...My advice to those who find it baggy: pie, preferably ala mode.


LOL. Good for adjusting the sweater fit, perhaps. But, at what price to the rest of ones wardrobe?


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Got my new one and it is essentially the same size as the first one I ordered, although it doesn't bow out near as much. I'm keeping it, though and plan on gaining a little weight. I'm too damn skinny, anyway.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread has gotten me so near the breaking point of buying a new one of these monsters. I'll try eBay in an attempt to save a few bucks, but if I don't acquire one soon, I will surely be $129 poorer.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Coleman said:


> This thread has gotten me so near the breaking point of buying a new one of these monsters. I'll try eBay in an attempt to save a few bucks, but if I don't acquire one soon, I will surely be $129 poorer.


Of course, if you buy it on ebay, then it'll be one less sweater that LL Bean sells.

Items that sell are items that continue to be available for sale. Items that you purchase second hand are more likely to only be available as second hand.

Just some food for thought....


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Coleman said:


> This thread has gotten me so near the breaking point of buying a new one of these monsters. I'll try eBay in an attempt to save a few bucks, but if I don't acquire one soon, I will surely be $129 poorer.


I had written a few hundred words in response to this post, but it would have got me banned. I will post this: The reason any retailer, whether online or bricks-and-mortar, discontinues an item is because sales did not match expectations. Vote with your wallet. It's the only thing retailers will listen to.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry, gents. I didn't know my selfish cost-saving measures would be seen as so blasphemous. I, for one, cannot always pay $129 for a sweater. I am less than a year out of college (and I live in Utah where cost-of-living and thus pay are much lower). Also, this is the Trad forum, where entire threads (some of our most followed and frequently posted upon are devoted to thrifting and eBaying). I don't think I deserve too much of a beating. ic12337:


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Howdy everyone...been away for a while. Happy to see this thread - I'm a huge fan of the Bean Norwegian sweater(s). I've happily sold a couple on the Thrift thread, for what appears to be a very good price (compared to the $129 online). 

I think they are worth it at $129...


----------



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

For the first time in a long time (can't quite remember how long), I purchased an article of clothing from L.L. Bean. This new sweater seems well-made, and it kept me nice and warm even without a jacket. I'm pleasantly surprised that L.L. Bean did not have it made in China.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Coleman said:


> I, for one, cannot always pay $129 for a sweater. I am less than a year out of college (and I live in Utah where cost-of-living and thus pay are much lower).


Well, you have plenty of time to start saving up -- Winter isn't even upon us yet. If you can put away $2 a day, you'll be placing your order in January, and you'll have a sweater that will last you long enough that you can sell it on e-bay once you are in your 30s and your metabolism slows down!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

gar1013 said:


> Well, you have plenty of time to start saving up -- Winter isn't even upon us yet. If you can put away $2 a day, you'll be placing your order in January, and you'll have a sweater that will last you long enough that you can sell it on e-bay once you are in your 30s and your metabolism slows down!


Gar, you are a wise man indeed. Thanks for the advice (I'm 25 now and the waistband already threatens expansion if I neglect it).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Received mine today. Generously sized, even according to the published Bean size charts (see their catalogue or website). I have one of the made in Hong Kong versions from a couple years ago and it fits a lot smaller than this new Norwegian one. I ordered the same size and this one is far too big for me, so it has to go back. I probably won't get another, since although it's a nice sweater the knit is large and I can't imagine it being any warmer than my 60% wool Hong Kong one. This new one is probably not heavy enough for a Canadian winter in my opinion.

However, if you don't have one of these sweaters, this new 100% wool Norwegian made one is the one to get, and as others have pointed out, for $129 bucks it's a steal.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Do the sleeves run long on these as well?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

chiamdream said:


> Do the sleeves run long on these as well?


I found it was highly accurate compared to the size chart.

Get someone to measure you and read that size chart carefully!


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> I found it was highly accurate compared to the size chart.
> 
> Get someone to measure you and read that size chart carefully!


Yup.

Measure twice, purchase once. :teacha:


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Solid advice, DD.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I see on the reviews at llbean.com that some people are complaining about the fit - very billowy at the sides, then strongly coming in at the waist. Anyone notice this as a problem?


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Green3 said:


> I see on the reviews at llbean.com that some people are complaining about the fit - very billowy at the sides, then strongly coming in at the waist. Anyone notice this as a problem?


Yes, see my pictures that I posted and where I complain about the fit. I'm glad I'm not the only one.

Edit: I've decided to send both of mine back. It's really disappointing in light of how much I had wanted one, but I just can't sacrifice fit that much.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Memphis - I had your original post in mind when I saw the reviews. Most peculiar.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

On Saturday, I had a chance to put the Norwegian sweater to a real test. I was on the shoreline of Lake Michigan for several hours. Inland, the weather was balmy, but on the lake shore, it was freezing with brutal wind gusts. My friends all wore windbreaker fleece pullovers which did not do much to protect them from the fierce wind. And, they perspired. I, on the other hand, was perfectly comfortable. Warm, but not sweaty. I had the best possible protection from that brutal wind.

This is a loose fitting sweater, but that is how the "system" works. The air space between the body and the wool is the insulation. I had complete freedom of movement with my arms.

I have found that I need to pull the sweater "all the way down" so that it doesn't look billowy on the sides.

I have a medium.


----------

